# Dennerle scapers tank lid



## john arnold (4 Jun 2019)

Hey

I would like to cut the lid to size so as to allow inlet/outlet pipes from canister filter, has anyone cut this lid or is it tempered which i think means it cant be cut

Cheers


----------



## Steve Buce (4 Jun 2019)

I think they are tempered

There are two sizes of lid for the 35 litre tank, the new one which covers the tank completely and the old version which is shorter and has room for pipes

Have a look at proshrimp, they sold both sizes


----------



## john arnold (4 Jun 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> I think they are tempered
> 
> There are two sizes of lid for the 35 litre tank, the new one which covers the tank completely and the old version which is shorter and has room for pipes
> 
> Have a look at proshrimp, they sold both sizes




Ok cheers

May as well make one myself if i cant cut it

Thanks man


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (4 Jun 2019)

Get one cut to size at a Glass shop. Clear plastics tend to bend quite quickly.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2019)

Manufacturers often don’t seem to leave enough room for pipework. I found this on my 35L Nano. I thought that if I bought some 6mm thick clear PETG it would stay flat but it didn’t. I need to get a new cover as well so I’m probably going to go with someone like this. http://www.expresstoughening.com/ unless I can find someone local. Price is surprisingly reasonable for toughened glass and extras like adding holes doesn’t add too much.


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Jun 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> I think they are tempered
> 
> There are two sizes of lid for the 35 litre tank, the new one which covers the tank completely and the old version which is shorter and has room for pipes
> 
> Have a look at proshrimp, they sold both sizes


Is that not the 50l (which came with a job type filter) and the 54l (which comes with an internal)?

I thought the 35l lid never had room for pipework?


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Manufacturers often don’t seem to leave enough room for pipework. I found this on my 35L Nano. I thought that if I bought some 6mm thick clear PETG it would stay flat but it didn’t. I need to get a new cover as well so I’m probably going to go with someone like this. http://www.expresstoughening.com/ unless I can find someone local. Price is surprisingly reasonable for toughened glass and extras like adding holes doesn’t add too much.



The price of the glass may be OK, but have you seen the delivery charge?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2019)

sparkyweasel said:


> The price of the glass may be OK, but have you seen the delivery charge?



No, how much is it?


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 Jun 2019)

£67.50 plus VAT.
Ouch!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2019)

Ouch indeed!

Luckily I’ve found a merchant local to me with their own tempering facility. I’ll contact them once I’m sure of sizes. If it’s silly money then maybe laminated is the way to go.


----------



## Steve Buce (5 Jun 2019)

jameson_uk said:


> Is that not the 50l (which came with a job type filter) and the 54l (which comes with an internal)?
> 
> I thought the 35l lid never had room for pipework?



Got 2 35 litre versions with different size lids


----------

